# warning



## thegame07 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have come to warn you guys! If you type google into google the internet will break. heres proof:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fet0SCt7uGg

Don't try even for a laugh!

I have just been told this is old but I don't really care


----------



## thomaspajamas (Dec 10, 2007)

what you guys really need to watch out for is adding that stray 's' onto google.  Now _that's_ dangerous

http://www.googles.com



Don't say I didnt warn you...


----------

